# Shamrock's 2nd kidding



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Shamrock will be day 145 on Wednesday. Last year, she kidded on day 150, which would be next Monday. She could also deliver from her second breeding starting around April 10ish. She's looking pretty big. There's a little udder going on....but not enough for me to be confident she is going to kid soon. We shall see in the next coming days! She IS a little lumpy looking today. Maybe the kids are moving around or her body is preparing? Picture is from Saturday.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

There's a little bit more udder now. I'm going to give her a prekidding little shave to see how much is really hair.







Bambi is the pregnant goat beside her also due soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. It's at the point now where every other thing they due looks like labor. Haha. I keep reminding myself I am seeing the world through kid covered glasses.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Don’t you just love these last few days? Lol I have moments with my goats who aren’t even pregnant doing pregnant goat things and I have to remind myself over and over they aren’t preggo.  I guess I just really want more babies.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Don’t you just love these last few days? Lol I have moments with my goats who aren’t even pregnant doing pregnant goat things and I have to remind myself over and over they aren’t preggo.  I guess I just really want more babies.


Yup!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Its so exciting when they are this close! Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Prekidding shave revealed an udder under all that hair. She didn't mind the shave as long as I went downward and not upward with the trimmer. LOL. I am going to give her and her group of buddies a shot of ivermectin in case they have mites. I stressed them out enough today, so I might wait on the ivermectin until she kids. Tomorrow is day 145! She seems to be one to kid more later. Her udder could fill quite a bit more.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Shes is beautiful! Happy kidding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> Shes is beautiful! Happy kidding!


Thanks! I am very happy with her. The skin issues are not great, but I haven't seen any issues in her two daughters. I'm also so happy with her daughter Dandy. Love seeing the genetics at play. I have a hypothesis that my buck Leppy adds length in his kids. This fall, I will breed Dandy and see how her udder is next year. I have high hopes for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, she is a nice doe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Any little ones yet?? 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Boer Mama said:


> Any little ones yet?? 🍀🍀🍀


Not yet. She is looking very big. Her udder is not tight yet but looks like it will be a nice size Nigerian udder this year as a second freshener. She has to do pregnancy stretches before going to the bathroom. Poor girl. I'm going to be checking on her and Bambi a few times tonight. I have no idea who will go first anymore.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Udder not tight yet. Still a bit to go for her, I think. The prekidding shave looks rough! Haha. I think I am going to get a different shaver for when I give my bucks a shave before summer for better pics of their conformation.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

At this point Shamrock is about 12 days from her 2nd 145 due date. I think she is going to go the distance. I might get Easter kids to match my potential Easter ducklings. She is so huge and is having difficulty breathing while trying to sleep. I know she is very uncomfortable! Otherwise, she seems healthy. I can feel a lot of kid movement. I'm wondering if she will have 4 this time? She looks like she's going to have much better teats this kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pictures from yesterday because nobody is cooperating for photos today:















I don't need to go into labor, Mom, I already had these guys last year.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck. Hope she beings you beautiful does


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Good luck. Hope she beings you beautiful does


Hope so too! She's a very sweet girl and fantastic momma. It's hard waiting for what seems like forever. I wake up at least once every night to check on the pregnant girls just in case. Shamrock seems to know I am her midwife. She has a way of telling me when I am close to a kid when I touch her sides. She puts her nose on my hand and looks at me so sweetly while the kid moves around under my fingers. One of the most humbling and amazing moments as goat human.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. There is always the one that just knows.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She sure is a sweetie!
Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She is adorable, and needs a wide load sign lol. Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww her poor little prego face! She’s so cute! Hope she has an easy time!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is adorable, and needs a wide load sign lol. Good luck and happy kidding!


Beep beep! Coming through!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Beep beep! Coming through!


She could kill you if she rolled over on you😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Day 146 on that second due date today if she was bred the day she was with Cowboy. Udder grew quite a bit today. It is starting to look tight. She's have them out now if she could. No mucus plug or anything yet. I told her I wouldn't name her kids after snacks.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Holy wide load!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking close!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! She’s so big! Poor thing! I’d be so over by now too! C’mon Shamrock! I want to see how many you’ve got in there!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my goodness! She’s so big! Poor thing! I’d be so over by now too! C’mon Shamrock! I want to see how many you’ve got in there!


She is so miserable when she tries to sleep. The snoring breathing makes me feel bad for her. She poops she looks back to see if she had a kid.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh man, I must admit I smiled at the last part of you post.  Poor girl. Lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol omg she poops and looks for kids! Hilarious  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wowsie she’s big! Poor girlie! I love her udder! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice udder there.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! Shamrock has such a nice udder! I’m jealous!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes! Shamrock has such a nice udder! I’m jealous!


I couldn't figure out how to milk her last year!😂Really hoping now that I have experience milking goats, I will be able to handle her smaller teats. Her udder size is great! If only I could put more Nubian style teats on her...If I bought another Nigerian, it would have to be adding fantastic teat genetics to slowly improve my Nigerian herd. I will breed Shamrock's daughter this fall to see if my buck, Leprechaun, improves teats in his daughters. I have a good feeling about Dandy. I wonder if not handmilking also didn't help her teat size. In an ideal world, I would have Nigerians with beautiful color, good form, and udders much more like Nubians. We shall see in time!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Those teats are HUGE compared to Scarlett's! LOL. I could milk her with a breeze!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Those teats are HUGE compared to Scarlett's! LOL. I could milk her with a breeze!


They do look SO much better than last year! I noticed Shammy's teats are like twice as long since her first freshening. Just nothing compared to my big eared mamas. I'm really excited to see how she and Bambi milk. I call the first time freshener Nigerian teats mouse nipples. If they don't like it, they should prove me wrong! Sham is acting off today. She is calling in a mumbly low call to the Nubian kids. Many rounds of storms for her to kid durning these next few days.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She'll pick the worst day lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The school bus is letting the kids out today!!! Sides have dropped. I watched her lose her mucus plug while I swept the floor outside the pen.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Getting close. A few lip up pushes and paddling.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

First is a girl. Was coming backwards and diagonal, but mama did it without assistance!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good job mama!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oooh cute 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Haven’t been following this thread much but.. at least one is a girl! Can’t wait to see how many more she has and what genders!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Congrats!! Can't wait to see the rest of her hostages!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Boy!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh man the look on her face in the background she's like omg that came out of me!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh yay!! A boy!!lol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Totally @K.B.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Look at those purdy blue eyes!! 😍💙


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  What cuties!! Congratulations!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

2nd boy.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love his pink nose!! Is he moonspotted?!?!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I love them!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love his pink nose!! Is he moonspotted?!?!


I don't know with them still being so wet.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Waiting to see if there is one more or just placenta. All have nursed.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Good job, Mama!
Those are precious kids!! Beautiful!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Woohoo!! You’ll have to show us better pics when their all dried off


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I suspect she was done since that was an hour ago? Or did she happen to slip out 1 more?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I think she is just passing afterbirth now.
Boy 1:
















Boy 2:
















Girl:















I wasn't trying to pinch her back. Just wanted her to stop hunching funny. Her name is Cowgirl. Keeping her!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Both boys have wattles. Boy #2 has such a beautiful face!















My inexperienced eyes think his spots are more gaps in the white than moonspotty.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh they are darling!!

You're right, the 2nd boy isn't moonspotted. In the second picture you posted of him, it looked like he had a big sliver moonspot on his hip, but it must of just been the way his fur was laying because it was still wet.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I had thought the same thing but it doesn't look like it now that he's dry.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness. They are beautiful! Congratulations. So glad mama and babies are doing well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just precious!! Beautiful colours too!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Awww their all so cute


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She passed three placentas before bedtime and is doing very well today. She has figured out there are 3 and not 10 different ones. Girl is her favorite. She was so obsessed with making sure they were all dried off. Kids are good. Buckaroo Boots, Enchantme Fable, and Cowgirl. I think those are the names I have settled on. I may hold on to Fable for just a bit to possibly breed Bambi in the fall/early winter if I want to mix Shamrock and her genetics together to see what I get. I might not though. The little bucklings are already feet stomping and blubbering. 😅 Amazing little things!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Their so adorable  I'm glad everyone is doing good!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm in love with them!! 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! I missed this because our internet was down. They are absolutely positively ADORABLE! I’m in love with that little girl!  Her roaning is stunning! And that boy #2, oh my! My mom said he looks like God couldn’t decide what color to make him.  They are just DOLLS! Can I have one? Lol Just kidding. That’s too far of a drive for us. And I don’t need another buck.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm in love with them!! 😍


Me too! Gonna be hard to sell until they start peeing on themselves.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my goodness! I missed this because our internet was down. They are absolutely positively ADORABLE! I’m in love with that little girl!  Her roaning is stunning! And that boy #2, oh my! My mom said he looks like God couldn’t decide what color to make him.  They are just DOLLS! Can I have one? Lol Just kidding. That’s too far of a drive for us. And I don’t need another buck.


I know what you mean about too many bucks and especially driving...My stomach still feels funny when I get in a car.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! I love the names! Their colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Shamrock is doing great and feeding her triplets with milk to spare. Her eyes are a little more expressive with the stress of having new children to worry about. Her buckling, Buckaroo Boots, is a fast maturing little guy...He is already blubbering, stamping, and mounting. The other buckling, Fable, seems to have a very calm manner about him. Shamrock clearly favors the doeling, Cowgirl. She gives her extra cuddles. The flipped over pan has become a family photoshoot area. It is really fun when there are so many kids jumping around! All three did good after disbudding, which I did all by myself and am super proud how easily that went when you don't have to worry about burning the other person or that person not holding them securely.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great pictures! Shamrock os so funny, standing on the tub! The kids are so cute! 🥰


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Great pictures! Shamrock os so funny, standing on the tub! The kids are so cute! 🥰


She seems to want to relate to her doeling, I guess. It is a new thing for her. She wants to be a cool mom.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Shamrock standing on the tub is hilarious! And that first picture is just the cutest thing!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! I love their patterns!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Her eyes in that last pic 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw! I love their patterns!


With Shamrock's udder and these cute kids, I'm really proud of my beginner self 2 years ago when I looked around and decided on them. Good job past me! It is very neat to see these guys exceed my expectations. Best advice I could give a beginner is to start with goats you would be proud to breed and sell. I think Shamrock could probably feed 5 or 6 kids with this udder of hers. I am in heaven with all these different kids running around!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How did I miss this? They are gorgeous. I love their patterns and colors. And it’s hilarious that one little guy is already stomping and blubbering. I am super impressed you disbudded by yourself!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gorgeous kids!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Great job disbudding them by yourself!


----------

